# Rediff,yahoo,hotmail is blocked can anyone help with this



## kunaltech (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Friends,

At my office Rediff,Yahoo,Hotmail are blocked using Netgear Firewall is their any way to use this emails service or how can i break this netgear. 

 i have to wait everytime for weekend where i can use from my place, as in normal working days i dont get time to use at my place. with this i am missing out some important mails.

thanks

kunal


----------



## slugger (Jul 16, 2007)

y dont u use a web-based proxy server 2 access them
here r some 2 get u started

Proxify

Anonymouse

IPHide


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 16, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> y dont u use a web-based proxy server 2 access them
> here r some 2 get u started
> 
> Proxify
> ...



Proxify is only for piad customers

anonymouse is unable to all breaking the sites

iphide is only able to break orkut, yahoo and hotmail.

any site for rediff


----------



## slugger (Jul 16, 2007)

didnt u c dis buddy

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/2076/proxifybd3.gif

direct all d urls of d forbidden sites into dat box a c weather u succeed or not


btw d screenshot was from proxify


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 17, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> didnt u c dis buddy
> 
> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/2076/proxifybd3.gif
> 
> ...


 
for eg rediff.com it has open the website but when i try to loggin it says this is only for paid proxify customers. 
and one more thing how to inculde the snap shots in this areas so that i can explain much better with screenshots.


IPHIDE:
when i am using gmail using iphide i am getting the below message.
Your browser's cookie functionality is turned off. Please turn it on.


----------



## slugger (Jul 17, 2007)

heres a list of free web-based proxy servers

*www.prospector.cz/Free-Internet-services/Web-proxy/

as 4 taking screenshots, select d wnidow whose screenshot u wanna take and press *Alt+Print Screen*, then paste d pic in a photo editor like MS Paint

if u gotta take lotsa screenshot u can also use *IrfanView*


then wen u wanna share it on d forum u can upload d img on a photo hosting site like *Imageshack*

den if d pic is not 2 big select d *direct link to picture* option (d last link as far as i remember) insert d link using bbcode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






as 4 not being able 2 check ur mail, it is probably bcos, these sites need 2 send back a cookie 2 ur comp [4 login sessions] and d cookie contains ur IP, but wen u access d site thru web-based proxy servers d IP gets masked with a proxy IP, so wen it tries 2 send a cookie, it does not reach u and u r unable 2 login

btw u can google d term *Free web-based proxy servers* to get a list of such proxy servers. wen u find a service dat allows u to login 2 d mail sites plz post d link. i 2 may start needing it in a years time


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

heres a tut 4 *outsmart ur cos admin*

actually d blog belongs 2 1 of d mods it_wazzn't_me [dats d mods handle and not my admission ]


----------

